# Advice on Egyptian steroids



## adgcfc (Jun 18, 2015)

hi everyone. I'm flying out to Egypt tommorow going to sharm el sheikh coral sea Aqua club. Just looking for some advice from anyone that has been and can tell me what the best gear to get out there is. I've done a bit of research and cidotestone keeps popping up. Is this the safest bet as its produced there? How would I tell if it's fake and is there anything else worth getting like hgh or is that too risky. Also does anyone know what pharmacy I should try and what ones to avoid. Thanks appreciated my advice.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Go to El ezaby, and buy cidos, nolva, clomid and they do a 50mg/ml deca.

Only shop in el ezaby, it will be legit product. There are a few of them in sharm, they will deliver too I think if you phone them up.


----------



## adgcfc (Jun 18, 2015)

Is El ezaby a pharmacy or an area? 50mg/ml deca? Seems a bit low. Is it a good one? Cheers for the advice pal


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

You can get Thaiger labs out there dirt cheap.m I used it for years in Thailand and it was g2g, the Egyptian stuff was a slightly older batch but not out of date and definitely the real article. Check their website. Don't use anymore as they've had some dispute with Thai customs (probably over the size of bribes and it's really hard to get here now). One thing though, careful bringing it back. I did actually bring back some Test and Tren but I've heard from others who have had real problems as exiting Egypt with gear.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Jason Gray said:


> You can get Thaiger labs out there dirt cheap.m I used it for years in Thailand and it was g2g, the Egyptian stuff was a slightly older batch but not out of date and definitely the real article. Check their website. Don't use anymore as they've had some dispute with Thai customs (probably over the size of bribes and it's really hard to get here now). One thing though, careful bringing it back. I did actually bring back some Test and Tren but I've heard from others who have had real problems as exiting Egypt with gear.


ws this due to the quantity they were attempting to bring over or what was it?


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

Bish83 said:


> ws this due to the quantity they were attempting to bring over or what was it?


also interested in this!


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Honestly, not 100% sure, but the way Thaiger (www.thaiger-pharma.com) just dried up when a week before it was everywhere means 100% they lost their route through customs (bribes too much for them, higher offer from another, etc). It'll be to do with money and corruption. Everything is over here. I was 110 days overstay and got caught at a roadblock, they made a big show of sticking me in the monkey house then let me go for forty quid.

The quantities they were bringing into Thailand were enormous, thousands of vials weekly/monthly (only injectibles, never saw their orals), they were up there alongside Unigen as a top choice (since Unigen are Pharma they don't do Tren, Eq, etc just the medically approved e.g. Test, Deca, Winny and Var...they're applying for an HGH product license atm which will be awesome to have a Pharma HGH option out here).

The website used to say they were HK based but I never believed this actually.

The UGL that replaced Thaiger was Alpha Pharma (although a better lab than IMO) and their entire range of injectibles and orals are now everywhere, so I guess this supports the idea that they just made a better offer than Thaiger could. This happened as the number of Indian's coming here started to rocket up (Alpha are an Indian UGL but with Pharma standards).

You could give 'Mr.David' a ring and ask him lol...go to contact section.


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

Ha s**t, just realised you meant from Egypt, f*ck I'm thick at times lol...hope you enjoyed the completely irrelevant story...no, its not the amount, its if one of the c*nt Eghyptian customs guys fancies you're a good shot for carrying (from how you look)...they'll pull you to oneside, check your lugguge and 'fine' you i.e. earn some pocket money...I've had the check-in desk guys offer me better seats if I slip him some notes...re the gear, you may or may not get to keep it, you probably won't. But jail's not a concern, they just want your money...


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Your luggage gets scanned on entering the airport. If you get pulled over by the guy scanning, offer him some money quickly before any management see and come over, then it will be hit or miss if you get to keep your gear. I got lucky and got to keep mine. I had 200 amps of test.

El ezaby is a chain pharmacy, similar to our boots, but in Sharm. It is the only place Id buy AAS.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Your luggage gets scanned on entering the airport. If you get pulled over by the guy scanning, offer him some money quickly before any management see and come over, then it will be hit or miss if you get to keep your gear. I got lucky and got to keep mine. I had 200 amps of test.
> 
> El ezaby is a chain pharmacy, similar to our boots, but in Sharm. It is the only place Id buy AAS.


theres a grey area as to how much is considered "supply" or "personal" use but 200 amps would raise suspisions in the uk if found with it though.

Heard conflicting stories, theres other threads where guys say they have been walked into a toilet asking for bribes and ignored em and left with their money intact. Have not done this myself so only going on stories in an internet forum.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

From what I've seen and heard, it's basically a quick money spinner for the customs guy as he knows you don't want the hassle, offer a bribe and chances will be in your favour, or go mental and tell him to FO as its legal over there and see if you get to keep it

Then in UK it's personal use only so having 800000 amps might be suspect lol


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

From what I've seen and heard, it's basically a quick money spinner for the customs guy as he knows you don't want the hassle, offer a bribe and chances will be in your favour, or go mental and tell him to FO as its legal over there and see if you get to keep it

Then in UK it's personal use only so having 800000 amps might be suspect lol


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

Da bomb


----------

